# Jason Kidd's Girlfriend (Hope Dworaczyk) In Playboy



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Not to get all into Jason Kidd’s business, but this dude really upgraded from his first wife - who was smoking - to this chick, Hope Dworaczyk. Playboy’s Miss April is phenomenal, and a great excuse whenever Kidd’s not playing up to par. He’s put up around six points, six boards and six assists over his last five. Mavs fans - blame it on Hope. But she’s too hot to be mad at.


http://dimemag.com/2009/03/jason-kidds-girlfriend-on-playboy/#more-8481​


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and she's pregnant? way to go Kidd!!!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

My God she's hot.


----------

